# Classico pump query



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

My Classico threw a bit of wobbly yesterday and died mid-shot. I was using some new beans which were clearly ground too fine but in the end the brewhead pressure gauge just dropped to zero & there was no flow so I switched off. The pump did sound like it was labouring up to that point.

I've had this kind of thing in the past & what normally works is letting it cool down as this only seems to happen when the machine has been on for more than an hour or so.

Do other people get this or is it a sign that the pump may be on the way out or some other issue?

Anyway, it seemed to work fine this morning, apart from the fact that I didn't let the machine heat up enough so the shot was on the cool side.

Anyway, I was just wondering if I need to start looking for a new pump!


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Had to purchase a new pump in the end, so all sorted at the moment!


----------

